# phpize



## polki (27. April 2007)

Bin gerade dabei ffmpeg-php einzurichten
in der Anleitung hierzu steht man soll im Verzeichnis in das man 
das Paket entpackt hat phpize ausführen
leider scheint meinem Debian System phpize nicht bekannt zu sein 
php4-dev ist drau 
er sollte es also kennen
meldet aber immer

"comand not found"

würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen tip für mich hat 
bereits im voraus danke dafür


----------



## andy72 (27. April 2007)

Kommt ganz darauf an, ob phpsize im selben Verzeichnis ist - im Pfad installierter Binaries scheint es nicht zu finden zu sein ("command not found"). Ergo kannst Du ein "ls" in der Konsole eintippen und nachsehen, ob es sich dort befindet. Wenn ja, muss der Aufruf des Programmes aus dem lokalen Verzeichnis "./phpsize" lauten (ohne Anführungszeichen)


----------



## polki (27. April 2007)

erst mal danke für den tip ich vermute allerdings das wir aneinander vorbeireden
hier mal die anleitung für die ffmpeg-php einrichtung das fette mein ich nicht "php*s*ize"

Building as an Extension
1. Build and install PHP if it is not already installed
2. Unpack the archive tar -xjf ffmpeg-php.X.x.x.tar.gz
3. Change to the ffmpeg-php extension directory and run phpize (included with your PHP installation) to build configuration files.
4. cd ffmpeg-php
*5. phpize*
6. Configure and build the extension.
./configure && make
7. Install the shared extension. make install (as root)
8. If everything went as planned, ffmpeg-php is now installed as a shared extension.


----------



## andy72 (27. April 2007)

Sorry, habe das falsch gelesen: natürlich heisst das Prog phpize, und nicht phpsize *g*.
Fakt ist aber, dass das mit der Installation von PHP ausgeliefert werden sollte. Da das Programm ja offensichtlich nicht auf dem Rechner vorhanden ist, wirst Du PHP neu installieren müssen, kommt aber drauf an, ob das ein Root-Server ist, auf dem Du nur installieren kannst, oder auch kompilieren darfst. Im ersteren Fall musst Du wissen, was für eine Distribution das ist, damit Du evtl. ein Paket installieren kannst (wahrscheinlich wirst Du noch einige Sachen mehr neu installieren müssen wegen versch. Abhängigkeiten) - in zweiterem Fall wirds dann schon umständlicher, da die Fehleranfälligkeit arg steigen kann,wenn man da was falsch macht.


----------



## polki (27. April 2007)

eine neuinstallation von php finde ich die schlechteste lösung da mir das ein wenig zu heiß ist bin froh das mein syscp so toll läuft und ich habe angst das sich das ändern könnte


----------

